# Aircon drain pipe location?



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Anyone know where I can locate the drain pipe for the aircon on my 8J (v6 if that makes any difference?).

I'm getting a wet carpet in the drivers footwell and it's not been raining! So can only think that it's the aircon drain as I have it on pretty much all the time. The water doesn't smell like it has coolant in it and I'm not losing water so I've ruled out heater matrix.

Cheers guys.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

No one know?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I did have a quick look at the manual but I couldn't see the drain pipe included in any of the diagrams/pictures of the air con and heater assembly.
The condensate drips out roughly under the centre of the dash board. The lower side trims of the centre console are removed very easily with on 6mm bolt under the round cover and then just pull them off.
That will give you some possibility of getting a look at the hose, even better if you can remove the footrest on the drivers side and pull the carpet back a bit.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

It runs from the HVAC unit to the 'transmission tunnel' behind the carpet. From the pictures I can't work out if it's passenger side or driver side. You'd need to remove the left and right console trim too to get access to it. At least that's what the manual says.

Audi TT 2007 ➤Heating and Air Conditioning Edition 04.2009

page 85. :wink:










It's part 22


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wicked, cheers fella's, have to try and find a bit of time this week to take a look.

Thanks.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

As we're on he subject of dampness: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1144209

Even if it has not rained - you might have washed it...


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Gary, no, I've not washed it, it's filthy! 

So, just found that the drivers side bulkhead drain was full of gunk (the one next to the wiper motor), so I removed and cleaned it out.

Going to check the aircon pipe too just to be sure.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

These links from a couple of US forums should help. Note that the last two links are not for the TT, but should give you an idea of what's involved and how to go about doing this yourself. If not, your dealer should be able to resolve this issue.

Reference: Audi TT Mk2 AC Water Drain Pipe 8J2260113

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/q5-sq5- ... n-2853589/

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/a6-s6-c ... e-1675861/

http://www.audipages.com/Tech_Articles/ ... insD3.html


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Mine definitely dribbles out what seems to be just forward of the gearstick UK drivers side. Behind the heat shield though. :? 
I also seem to remember a Audi Technical Bulletin being served once too.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Behind which heat shield if I may ask?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Exhaust. If I remember rightly. I will be under the car soon, so will check on that. 
I remember thinking 'that looks hard to visit'.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I honestly can't imagine that water would be entering the car near that shield. The lower points are to the left and the right from there. It's where the drains are, well you found one of them. The other side has a drain too and it's where air runs into the HVAC unit. So if that drain is blocked, the next lowest point for water to escape is into the ventilation unit.

If that is the case, then I'd also double check the pollen filter. It could contain a nice biological experiment.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys, quick update and question for you...

As it's raining here at the moment I thought I'd pop out and have a look around, see if water is draining ok from the scuttle tray under the wiper panel cover. It seems as though it is, but looking inside the front wheel arch, the inner wing is soaked. It starts as you can see in the pic up the top near the suspension turret then stays wet diagonally down to where the liner meets the side skirt.

I've taken the screws out of the bottom of the liner and pulled it away a little to see what's behind, but it all looks ok. I'm not sure yet if there is any more water in the drivers footwell, but I just wanted to see if anyone was able to pop out if it's raining where you are (and you haven't driven the car) and see if the liner it wet like in the pic I've attached?

I looked under the bonnet but not removed the wiper cover yet as I need to find my wiper arm removal tool.

Any ideas, is it normal??

The pic seems to have rotated it's self to the left, so the dark patch you see in the pic it actually the wing between the wheel and door area, if that makes sense! :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Water that is draining from the scuttle tray drips onto the inner wheel well lining. So I think it's not surprising it gets wet.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys,

Just thought I'd quickly update this one with a resolution in case of futures searches etc...

I checked the aircon drain pipe and it's fine.

I did also remove the plastic scuttle tray / wiper cover and have a better look in there. I can clearly see that the rubber bung (bulkhead drain) I had found blocked and cleaned out previously was the cause of the water getting in the car. Just above this (and under the wiper motor) is a removable plastic inspection panel that allows you to into the area at the back of the dash, and there were clear signs that the water had risen up to that level and leaked through, soaking the drivers footwell carpet.

So, blockage cleared and cleaned, the pain in the arse job I have now is to dry out the carpet underlay, which I think I might just cut out and replace.

Thanks for all the pointers above folks, it's all been a great help.


----------



## thowans (Feb 14, 2017)

Often, the solution to all such problems is to replace the pipes. I advise you to turn to professionals who know a little more than a few hundred wise men on the forum. This is useful for those who have constant problems with the pipes at home https://youdo.com/india/pune-services/repair-renovation-services/plumbers/. In this case, the risks are high, I advise you immediately go to the professionals.


----------

